# viper 5901 VS 5902 with a turbo timer



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello Ok I am finishing my build of a 1999 2.5rs with a 2005 STI engine in it and I will have a hks turbo timer type 1. I am wanting a alarm system I am not set if you have other suggestions but I can get a viper 5901 for $209 shipped or a 5902 for $329.

So my ? is what is the difference, do you know of any conflicts with the turbo timer, and should I go with a different alarm/remote start system?


----------



## Gingerrally (Apr 14, 2010)

Help!!!!!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

any aftermarket remote start system you put in will act as a master for the turbo timer and override the HKS


----------

